# Anybody See This News About Grooming "Accident"



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG so I can't click on this to see what happened. Especially since my babies are at the groomer today. Of course we are in Ohio and I have known my groomer for years. But it is always a fear that someone will get cut accidentally. I always worry about the squiggle factor.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Its just awful, but I hate how the media headlines stories to sensationalize. I have absolutely not idea how that happened to the dog, but "slashed" is not a good assessment. The report of "groomer cut off the ears" isn't correct ot the original hews story on that incident either. The "dog died in drying cage" headline bothers me. The dog died at the vet clinic (from injury incurred in a drying cage"

It's not just grooming stories, obviously, it's all over. I'm not saying the injuries are acceptable or insignificant. Just couldn't hold in my critique of the media any longer.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What in the name of God would have cut that dog's neck that deeply? I have been grooming most of my life and have NEVER seen clippers slice into a dog.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

It certainly looks "slashed" to me. And dogs DO die from being overheated in drying crates. I thought the story was fairly good coverage, esp as the groomer saw fit to reimburse. What wasn't mentioned tho, was that this speedy trend is NOT only driven by groomer's trying to increase income, but also by folks who are unwilling to part with their pet for as long as it can take to prep, bathe, dry COMPLETELY, then groom and scissor. This can make an exhausting job even more stressful for both dog and groomer, and is detrimental to safety.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Same incident discussed in thread below :
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/19094-should-groomers-licensed.html#post234780

My choice is not to let Rain out of my sight, even at the Vet's, unless it's absolutely necessary. I've started grooming her myself (after having a mobile groomer do her, where I was always present and participating). I am still fearful that I could harm her in some way, so I am very careful.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG! I would either be in Jail for killin them or that person would have had the biggest lawsuit they could imagine on their hands pay the vet bill or not!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

It's hard to see how a clippers' accident could have caused that serious an injury.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The whole story seems a bit fishy =/


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> The whole story seems a bit fishy =/


Yes, I also suspect something else happened here. I think the article in the other thread on this incident ( http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/19094-should-groomers-licensed.html#post234780 ) mentioned that there were also bruises on the dog.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I was thinkin' that it must have been a shave up the dog's neck, catching a vertical fold. But there was no pic in the other article. This one does look like more like a slashed throat . . . side to side. 



tortoise said:


> It's not just grooming stories, obviously, it's all over. I'm not saying the injuries are acceptable or insignificant. Just couldn't hold in my critique of the media any longer.


Oh so true. But drama sells . . . and we're the consumers...


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

The story gives a lot more credibility to the gals who are pushing forward with grooming Act legislation for Ontario (and eventually all of Canada). I'm all for it. I think all groomers should know how to handle dogs safely.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I read the article in another thread on here, but that one didn't have pics. I'm sorry, no clipper can do damage like that. I was thinking like CountryBoy, that a neck fold had been caught in the blade, but that injury is from side to side, looks like across the neck behind the ear, but I could be seeing things wrong, maybe it was the throat area. I have no idea what would cause an injury like that...even with scissors, you would have to do it on purpose.

So tortoise, you are basically complaining about minor wording issues? I actually appreciate it when these incidents are brought to light...not only does it help stop the person doing the damage, it brings awareness to the fact that not all groomers are the same!! So yes, it's a little annoying when the media dramatizes things, or puts some incorrect info out there (stuff like calling clippers a shaver....), or doesn't always give the whole story, but I think those are outweighed by the good things that come of the coverage. But that's JMO.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

The only way I can see that happening is using a skip tooth and really pushing through the coat while holding traction with the skin below. That would take alot of force. It is so hard to think clippers did it. Poor guy. Makes me sick thinking of that happening. So glad I groom my own. I am also glad I don't groom professionally any more. It is really hard work. There are also quite a few rough people out there. It is awful when a co worker is too rough and you have to confront them. Or the owner is a poor business person with low morals. Not that any job is that different but I'm too soft when it comes to advocating for dogs. Big respect to all you great pro groomers out there. Keep on doing good.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

vtomblin said:


> So glad I groom my own. I am also glad I don't groom professionally any more.


And I am so very grateful that you gave me and DH our grooming lesson. XOXO I watched the groomers, quite a few months ago, as they were doing Toby's and Tucker's top knots. Both dogs are very compliant, but I couldn't believe how roughly Tucker was being handled by the person grooming him. 

I couldn't bring myself to view the article; some things just don't leave my brain, so I'd rather not put them there. I can't imagine the owners' horror, regret and guilt.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

I would hate to know what that dog REALLY went through. It's disgusting and impossible to not know if your clippers or scissors are digging in that bad. Geez. I have seen first hand some groomers around town get really impatient. I walked into a highly recommended grooming shop and while consulting with the owner the groomer behind her yanked a dog's head so hard. Not to mention the terrible look on her face. Hmmm....I kindly asked the owner if Miss.Needs to find a new profession would be handling my dog and she said no. Tried them out and now she reminds me of Kramer from Seinfeld! Haha!


----------

